# 5 min cheese smoking setup..



## dernektambura (Nov 26, 2020)

It takes about five min to setup Vision for smoking a cheese... AMZN tray fits right in replacing ashtray... AMZN loaded with apple wood pellets...


----------



## millerbuilds (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking good!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2020)

That'll get her done!


----------

